# North Tech batteries at menards....thoughts?



## mldollins

Menards seems to run some great deals on batteries. The latest is North Tech. They are alkaline but more than likely Chinese.

Right now they are 6.99 for a pack of 60 after the rebate.

personal experience. I have stored alot of batteries and I continually replenish what I use.


----------



## tcpete

I bought a 60 pack on black Friday a few years ago. I was not impressed after a period of storage many were no good. I even stored them in the refrigerator. Right now I am using Members Mark from Sam's Club and have been impressed. FWIW those batteries have the exact same patent numbers as the more expensive eveready.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

The north batteries are very low quality. If you're going to use them soon, and don't mind just use 'em and lose 'em...like for toys, etc...they're fine. but don't expect them to store well or long.


----------



## Larry59

Did a search on GOOGLE and found your forums.
Have to tell you. I had a North Tech 9 volt battery in my smoke detector for 2 months. Just the other day in the evening (LUCKY we were home)...The smole detector went off for just 2 seconds. Then 15 seconds later a POP. Sounded electrical. So I ran around the house checking things out. Nothing found. I decided to open the smoke detector and here is this North tech 9 Volt Exploded! The + and - terminal from the smoke detector was blown off the battery and the battery top blew off.

I have now decided NO more of these batteries in Critical devices that are used to save lives. Just imagine if we were not home and then a month later we had a fire and the smoke detector failed.
NO thanks MENARDS and NO thanks CHINA! Out life is more precious than saving a few dollars for flawed batteries.

I also posted a review on Menards.


----------



## 1shotwade

There is a clip on youtube that shows you how to take apart a6volt battery and there is 32 AA battries inside. You might want to check it out.


Wade


----------



## Jim-mi

That is false economy buying those substandard junk batteries....

So many greedy **peoples** are getting rich depending on gullible Americans to buy by the "price" tag and not at all concerned with the quality of the product.......


Far better to spend more and get into rechargeable NiMH batteries . . . . they can be recharged hundreds of times

My puter wireless mouse chews up batteries. So I have two charged batts standing by. . . .As soon as the two in the mouse run down, they will be recharged.........


----------



## katy

1shotwade said:


> There is a clip on youtube that shows you how to take apart a6volt battery and there is 32 AA battries inside. You might want to check it out.
> 
> 
> Wade


Having just seen probably that same video, I was advised that most 9volts are no longer manufactured in that fashion. Next time I'm out maybe have a look in store to see if it can be determined on the spot. Bet it was nice while it lasted though.


----------



## 1shotwade

You said 9volt. Hope you mean 6volt. It's the ones with two little springs on top.


Wade


----------



## Snowfan

Rechargeable. Only way to go.


----------



## 1shotwade

I've got a lot of rechargeable s and the thing I have noticed is that each time you recharge them they are just a little less long lasting.The alkaline seem to last longer than a single charge but still well worth using.


----------



## Danaus29

9 volt have the springs on top, little rectangular batteries with both terminals on one side.

I got tired of replacing and replacing batteries in smoke and co detectors (even Duracell were lasting only a few months) and bought a detector with a sealed 10 year battery. So far so good and the price was the same as a detector which eats batteries.

Rechargeable batteries don't have the same voltage as alkaline batteries and are not recommended for many items. I've had more of those leak than any other battery. And IME they haven't lasted as long as they should for the tremendous price difference.


----------



## 1shotwade

I know I don't get out much but I don't think this 9V battery is the same. I'm sure our were 6V mad for the old flashlits maybe 3x3x4. OR Maybe I'm losing it and don't reeeemember correctly.


Wade


----------



## viggie

I've been using the northtech rechargeables for a few years now and they are just fine. I've never had great storage life on the non-rechargeables...regardless of brand. Maybe I'm just unlucky


----------



## stickinthemud

Six volt are the big lantern batteries. About five inches tall and three inches square, that weigh about two pounds & have the wire spring connectors on top.
Nine volt are the little rectangular ones about as big as two AA batteries laid side by side.


----------



## 1shotwade

Thanks for that! I was starting to question my mind. There are a few things I have forgtten over the years!


Wade


----------



## Ernie

1shotwade said:


> I've got a lot of rechargeable s and the thing I have noticed is that each time you recharge them they are just a little less long lasting.The alkaline seem to last longer than a single charge but still well worth using.


That's just the way batteries work. 

The way to make them last longer is to not completely deplete them. 

For instance, a battery which could be 100% discharged 1,000 times before dying on you could be discharged 50% for 2,000 times.


----------



## Danaus29

Ernie said:


> That's just the way batteries work.
> 
> The way to make them last longer is to not completely deplete them.
> 
> For instance, a battery which could be 100% discharged 1,000 times before dying on you could be discharged 50% for 2,000 times.


Unfortunately the battery companies don't want you to know that. They want you to totally discharge the batteries so they don't last as long then you have to buy more. A lot of the ones we had said to totally discharge the battery before recharging.


----------



## Ernie

Danaus29 said:


> Unfortunately the battery companies don't want you to know that. They want you to totally discharge the batteries so they don't last as long then you have to buy more. A lot of the ones we had said to totally discharge the battery before recharging.


Sort of like the shampoo conspiracy. Rinse and repeat, yeah right.


----------



## Jim-mi

That "totally discharge" idea is for the now outdated NiCad's
Reason is they develop a memory effect making people think that they were shot..

Much better are the MiMH which do not have the memory disadvantage .......


----------

